# HGH or IGF-1 LR3 DURING PCT only 25YRS OLD



## Josh30013 (Aug 26, 2013)

So we have had allot of opinions on this lately, and im on the fence on this. I know that I am not going to get the fountain of youth out of the gh considering im only 25 but want to keep gains.  Also I have never use petides before and really interested in igf. I get really down during pct and im pretty sure I will get a good since of well being if I have something to pin. With that being said should I go with the gh or igf during pct.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 26, 2013)

neither will really keep your strength up or in a sense, keep the cycle going.  Id look at osta if you want to keep things moving still, if you had started gh or LR3 6-10wks back you could amp things up. 

LR3 & PEG PMG would be nice, but you would need a good bit of each one and go at it 10wks once the cycle ends to see results.  

I know where your going with this, well I think I do, but GH/peps/IGF doesn't work anything like aas in terms of speed and total effect.  last, being 25 it will not have the same potential as a guy whose 38.  your levels are still there naturally


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 27, 2013)

in a sense yes I would like to keep the gains. But what im really looking for is something to pin during pct to keep my head on straight. really trying to find out wich one would work best. And if need be Im really early into the cycle, so I could start the igf, asap to run it out while on pct.


----------



## bronco (Aug 27, 2013)

Josh30013 said:


> in a sense yes I would like to keep the gains. But what im really looking for is something to pin during pct to keep my head on straight. really trying to find out wich one would work best. And if need be Im really early into the cycle, so I could start the igf, asap to run it out while on pct.



There's nothing wrong with it if that's what your asking, I normally start peps around 4 wks before the end of cycle and run till next blast. If money was no issue I would much rather run good gh though


----------

